

LEGO Turing Machine - Swizec
http://vimeo.com/44202270

======
ColinWright
I'm always deeply disappointed (less deeply as time goes by, I'm coming to
expect it) when something like this in Lego is actually just a peripheral for
a program running in silicon somewhere.

I no longer have any of my Lego, but I remember building most of a completely
mechanical Turing Machine way back in the early 1970s. So satisfying seeing it
work purely mechanically, and I'm sure someone with more creativity and skill
than I had, or indeed have, could do it.

Please?

